# Miralax Dosage Help



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

I havemy colonoscopy next wed. I was put on Miralax every night for 2 weeks prior and than the pills prior to the procedure.Doctor put me on 17mgs of the product. I can tell you i have NOT been going. i have gone 1 time in 6 days...and my usual feeling awful. Question is can I take a double dosage of 34mg at one time. I have read other taking a lot more than me but wanted to know how much you can do at a time.I just need some relief!Thanks everyone!


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wanted to add that I am actually taking Glycolax. Pharmacy said it was the generic.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

My experience with the Miralax was that it didn't work, ewven 34mg a day, even with 12mg of Zelnorm every day. And fiber. It just wasn't my thing. Plus, it can take 2-4 days to work. Have you tried MoM?Dana


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

i hear ya dana. I am getting sicker with all the junk im putting in my body. I have tried the MoM and it makes me VERY sick. I am supposed to take the miralax because its the week before my procedure.What works for me is working out, eating VERY little, etc.. I cant do that when im feeling this way - vicious cycle! i may just take the 17mg and than eat some prunes


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

Have you tried Activia yogurt? It's really working for me. I also take Zelnorm (alone it doesn't work) and 1 tablespoon of Benefiber a day. I also use Colace, but I don't think I need as much of it anymore.I gave up on MoM and magnesium & Miralax. The pain from the magnesium is unbelievable and lasts for days. I try to eat a balance of insoluble and soluble fiber because together I seem to have better bm's. That's me.Dana


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

I may start the activia yogurt. i am hoping to just get all cleaned out, have my test and start over. i tend to 'start' things when i am in the middle of a bad cycle. thank you for your help.


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think it;'s understandable to want to fix something when you're feeling terrible. I do the same thing. I got into the habbit of not changing what I was doing to elicit a bm if I was in a pain cycle, but I could tell I was being reactive and fearful. That's why I eventually went to a doctor, because nothing I was doing on my own was stopping the pain. Prunes always work for me. I happen to like them as fresh fruit. I would try that if you've only gone 1-2 times in 6 days, maybe 1/2 cup or 4-5 of them. It'll mean less pooping before the colonoscopy if you can get somewhat on track before theb. I hope you feel better soon.Dana


----------



## 22626 (Nov 25, 2006)

My GI has me take up to 68 grams of miralax a day. At that dose, it works!Julie


----------



## 16636 (Sep 29, 2006)

It seems likwly a higher dose of Miralax would work! But the bloating from it at 34mg. a day is enough to contend with, I can't imagine how I would feel at 68mg. Does that bloat you a lot?Dana


----------



## 16430 (Oct 30, 2006)

Some paradoxical results to report: I started taking miralax (17 mg) last week since my routine was disturbed due to a diagnostic test and I 'feared' that would start constipation again.So I started taking miralax apart from zelnorm which I have been taking for 1.5 months now.Every day since the past 1 week, I had increased difficulty in passing stools because they were thin and pasty and I had to strain to pass them(I have also been diagnosed with paradoxical puborectalis muscle contraction).I was able to complete the bowel movement after the straining though.Yesterday I realized that maybe miralax is causing the stools to be pastry. So I stopped it. Lo and behold today I had normal well formed stool and I could pass them easily.


----------

